# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn Strottenhoofd

## nevershoutnever

Hallo iedereen,
Gisteren ben ik gevallen, en met mijn strottenhoofd tegen een schouder van een ander persoon gevallen. In eerste instantie kon ik bijna niet ademhalen, maar dit is uiteindelijk verbeterd. Ik dacht dat het gewoon van de val was dat ik wat pijn had en daarom ben ik ook niet naar de dokter gegaan.
Nu heb ik daar nog steeds last van, en ik begin me ook wel wat zorgen te maken.
Ik heb vooral last van mijn borst als ik ademhaal & ook van een pijn in de rug, deze verdwijnt wel en komt dan na een tijdje weer terug.
Ook bij sommige bewegingen heb ik pijn aan mijn strottenhoofd. Ook soms als ik slik, maar dat is zeldzamer.
Op het eerste zicht is er niet direct iets te zien, het ziet niet rood of staat niet dik.
Iemand zei me iets van een scheur in mijn luchtpijp, maar zou ik dan niet meer last hebben aan mijn strottenhoofd zelf? 
Weet er aub iemand raad?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo nevershoutnever,

Geen reacties  :Frown: 
Ben je ermee naar de huisarts geweest en hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Kan best een kneuzing of een scheur zijn (geweest)...

----------


## nevershoutnever

Hallo, 
Heb er nog een tijdje last redelijk wat last van gehad, nu nog als er hard op gedrukt wordt, maar dan absoluut niet zo hevig en verdwijnt het na een tijdje. 
De dokter zelf vertelde dat het iets zeer vervelend is, maar dat het nog relatief vaak voorkomt aangezien het een zeer gevoelige plaats is. Veel kan je er niet tegen doen, zo weinig mogelijk echt belasten, pijnstillers nemen en afwachten.
Ook hier speelt de angst een grote rol, voor veel mensen is dit een gevoelig punt en maken ze zich meteen grote zorgen, waardoor je sneller en anders gaat ademen, wat dan ook weer problemen veroorzaakt. 
Maar ik heb het helemaal overleeft, was even doorbijten, maar ik ben weer een ervaring rijker.

----------

